
The Asymptotic Complexity of Sorting - ColinWright
https://eccc.weizmann.ac.il/report/2020/096/
======
ColinWright
We still study the number of comparisons for sorting in introductory CS,
although other factors like locality of reference may be more important in
practice. Common topics are the _log_2(n!)_ comparison-tree lower bound and
the nearly-matching _log_2(n!)+O(n)_ merge sort upper bound. Better sorts were
known but still with an _O(n)_ error term. Now Sergeev has reduced the error
term to _o(n)._

